# How do I add Libraries in Kontakt 6?



## Traz

I have a handful of libraries for Kontakt that don't show up in the library tab. I have to search for them in the files tab in order to use them. I don't see a way to add the libraries into Kontakt so that I wont have to dig for them every time I want to use them. Does anyone know how to add libraries in Kontakt 6?


----------



## Jaap

If I library was developed for the full version of Kontakt then it is not possible to add them to the library tab. That is only available for libraries that are encoded by Native Instruments and for which you have received a serial that you can input in Native Access.

A tip to access them quicker is the quickload option. Right click within Kontakt and you see the quickload tab where you can drag and drop your libraries and categorise them in any way you want. You can add your own folders there and drag the instruments into there etc.


----------



## Mr Frodo

My preference is to add them to the Kontakt Factory Library. There is advice on how to do this in this thread.


----------



## Traz

Jaap said:


> If I library was developed for the full version of Kontakt then it is not possible to add them to the library tab. That is only available for libraries that are encoded by Native Instruments and for which you have received a serial that you can input in Native Access.
> 
> A tip to access them quicker is the quickload option. Right click within Kontakt and you see the quickload tab where you can drag and drop your libraries and categorise them in any way you want. You can add your own folders there and drag the instruments into there etc.


Thank you! I didn't know about this feature. I think it could definitely come in handy.


----------



## Traz

Mr Frodo said:


> My preference is to add them to the Kontakt Factory Library. There is advice on how to do this in this thread.


This is perfect, thank you so much!


----------



## Jaap

Traz said:


> Thank you! I didn't know about this feature. I think it could definitely come in handy.



I hardly use the kontakt library tab anymore these days as I categorised in the quickload things per section (strings, woods, brass etc etc) and per developer in those sections and navigation is so much easier now for me. It's really a nice feature once you get around it!


----------



## Traz

Jaap said:


> I hardly use the kontakt library tab anymore these days as I categorised in the quickload things per section (strings, woods, brass etc etc) and per developer in those sections and navigation is so much easier now for me. It's really a nice feature once you get around it!


That definitely sounds like something I should look into. Sounds kind of like making a template within Kontakt rather than in the daw with thousands of tracks, and could be just as quick to find what you're looking for.


----------



## Studiodraven

Mr Frodo said:


> My preference is to add them to the Kontakt Factory Library. There is advice on how to do this in this thread.


This is exactly what I do. I have an extra folder in the “instruments” folder where I put free libraries.


----------



## j_kranz

Jaap said:


> A tip to access them quicker is the quickload option. Right click within Kontakt and you see the quickload tab where you can drag and drop your libraries and categorise them in any way you want. You can add your own folders there and drag the instruments into there etc.



This is the best method IMO and what I typically recommend users who ask. The benefit of being able to organize libraries as you like is huge, and like Jaap said, I never use the "Libraries" tab any more as its too cumbersome to scroll through once you get used to organizing the quickload as you like. You can also create custom folders of just the NKI instruments from various libraries into one place, and they all find their samples no problems (I went a bit nuts with my trailer folder... for instance I have 'braaams' from just about every trailer instrument library in one place... downers all together, sub hits all together, etc... you can really get detailed here).






Another tip that I don't think a lot of users realize, is that you can use 'quickjump' shortcuts in the 'view' tab of the 'Files' browser window (in K6, its called something different in K5). I just have this jump straight to my master samples drive where all these third party libraries live. Faster again than scrolling through the libraries tab.

I actually wouldn't recommend nesting libraries into other libraries, as running an update could potentially wipe things out (theoretically shouldn't, but not worth the risk IMO).


----------



## Traz

j_kranz said:


> This is the best method IMO and what I typically recommend users who ask. The benefit of being able to organize libraries as you like is huge, and like Jaap said, I never use the "Libraries" tab any more as its too cumbersome to scroll through once you get used to organizing the quickload as you like. You can also create custom folders of just the NKI instruments from various libraries into one place, and they all find their samples no problems (I went a bit nuts with my trailer folder... for instance I have 'braaams' from just about every trailer instrument library in one place... downers all together, sub hits all together, etc... you can really get detailed here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another tip that I don't think a lot of users realize, is that you can use 'quickjump' shortcuts in the 'view' tab of the 'Files' browser window (in K6, its called something different in K5). I just have this jump straight to my master samples drive where all these third party libraries live. Faster again than scrolling through the libraries tab.
> 
> I actually wouldn't recommend nesting libraries into other libraries, as running an update could potentially wipe things out (theoretically shouldn't, but not worth the risk IMO).


Wow, this is great. I have been getting somewhat frustrated with crawling through the library tab, especially when I'm looking for something very specific but can't remember which libraries have that thing that I'm looking for and wishing there was a way to filter everything else out.


----------



## Studiodraven

j_kranz said:


> This is the best method IMO and what I typically recommend users who ask. The benefit of being able to organize libraries as you like is huge, and like Jaap said, I never use the "Libraries" tab any more as its too cumbersome to scroll through once you get used to organizing the quickload as you like. You can also create custom folders of just the NKI instruments from various libraries into one place, and they all find their samples no problems (I went a bit nuts with my trailer folder... for instance I have 'braaams' from just about every trailer instrument library in one place... downers all together, sub hits all together, etc... you can really get detailed here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another tip that I don't think a lot of users realize, is that you can use 'quickjump' shortcuts in the 'view' tab of the 'Files' browser window (in K6, its called something different in K5). I just have this jump straight to my master samples drive where all these third party libraries live. Faster again than scrolling through the libraries tab.
> 
> I actually wouldn't recommend nesting libraries into other libraries, as running an update could potentially wipe things out (theoretically shouldn't, but not worth the risk IMO).


Ooo. This is a much better way of doing it. Time to reorganise stuff!


----------

